# Bob Marvel Custom 1911 Classes



## DRC (Jul 28, 2014)

*Bob Marvel Custom 1911 Classes - Revised, Asheboro, NC*

MESSAGE FROM BOB MARVEL:

"I appreciate the tremendous support and feedback you have given for my 1911 classes to be taught beginning in April of 2015. As a result of your feedback, I have decided to modify the time frames of my classes by decreasing the course length from 10 days to 7 days. Hopefully, by decreasing the class length, participants will encounter fewer conflicts with family responsibilities and work schedules.

Rest assured that I will maintain the same rigors and level of instruction of the original class schedule in the 7 day course. I will be able to cover the same material and provide the same quality of instruction by decreasing the maximum class size from 14 to 7 participants. The minimum class size will be 6 students. The cost of the course will remain the same as the quality of instruction and end products will not be affected.

Thank you again for your feedback and your support for my 1911 classes."
Bob Marvel

REVISED CLASS SCHEDULE FOR 2015 Bob Marvel 1911 CLASSES:

April 12th though April 18th 
September 13th though September 19th 
**The June class is closed to enrollment

Please visit the Deep River Customs website for more information and to make arrangements to attend the class - www.deeprivercustoms.com.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If you want to see just how good Bob is, search out Joe Chambers and what he can pull off, he's built guns that will shoot under 1/2" at 50 yds and Bob was his mentor.


----------



## DRC (Jul 28, 2014)

Class is over for April. You can check out photos on our Facebook Page.https://www.facebook.com/pages/Deep-River-Customs-Inc/333450453488067


----------

